# Neural network writes the first sentence of a novel.



## Svrtnsse (Nov 2, 2017)

Article here: A neural network tries writing the first sentence of a novel
I don't think we need to be overly worried about getting replaced by automatically written stories.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Nov 2, 2017)

Cool article. Thanks for sharing. I liked:

The snow is gone sometime, and you said, Why, and I said, To be with the darkness.

It was a wrong number that struggled against the darkness.

The moon turned out to see me.

The sky above the present century had reached the snapping point.


----------



## pmmg (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey?!? I think it stole some of those opening lines from me.


----------



## Ban (Nov 2, 2017)

That program has an omenous obsession with the word darkness... I think it's in pain.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 2, 2017)

Banten said:


> That program has an omenous obsession with the word darkness... I think it's in pain.














*  "Life is pain. Conformist." *


----------



## Ban (Nov 2, 2017)

Reaver said:


> *  "Life is pain. Conformist." *



It has a hole in its heart that only coffee, angst and Edgar Allen Poe can fill.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 2, 2017)

Banten said:


> It has a hole in its heart that only coffee, angst and Edgar Allen Poe can fill.



  Goth kids rule. Just don't call them vampire kids.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Nov 3, 2017)

"It was a wrong number that struggled against the darkness." I like that.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 3, 2017)

Lol. That Austen/Nabokov mashup kills me.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Nov 3, 2017)

Guys, why'd you do this to me? I spent the last hour on that blog and found my way to the paint colors and recipes posts. I laughed so hard I was bleating like a sheep and snorting snot everywhere. I think i've lost brain cells.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Nov 6, 2017)

So much for artificial intelligence.


----------

